# Urgent buy Sony ex520



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi guys, 
There is a good offer for Sony 46ex 520 @ 63k. Shall I go for it.

My needs internet browser, dlna gaming connecting desktop.

Urgent please reply quick guys


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 15, 2012)

Woahh !! That's an excellent deal. But quite understandable as it would be one the last remaining stocks of this set. If you are fine with it being a  2011 model, go ahead with it.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah its awesome deal last piece too. Can u tell me what exactly is diff between 2011 and 2012 models. Anyway I'm fine with it, it fits my needs isn't it


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes definitely. No significant difference really between EX520 and EX650. Actually EX520 has higher contrast ratio than EX650. So it's a very good set.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

My another concern is, it does or doesn't support mkv container?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 15, 2012)

It doesn't support MKV format.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Can I convert Mkv to avi format with no loss in audio and video quality


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Also is this TV anyway better than Samsung's or lg's or there are on same league. I'm taking this TV only cause of this price


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 15, 2012)

^
It doesn't actually support mkv but you can play mkv using this trick

How to play mkv file on Sony Bravia LED tv-a guide

It's about the same really as Samsung and LG models.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Thx random user


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Woahh !! That's an excellent deal. But quite understandable as it would be one the last remaining stocks of this set


Even my words are same for this deal.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2012)

Exactly guys. I bought it. It ll delivered Tomo evening. First images of TV while testing.


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2012)

Bumping my own thread for a query.
I have this 46EX520. It has facebook and twitter for social networking apps and Youtube, sony entertainment and one more [I forgot] for streaming and browser. Do u think I can install some other apps or my smart tv is restricted for nothing more than these apps
Ahem!!!


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2013)

I'm bumping my own thread for a query.

I'm using this TV as a monitor for my PC. My PC is running Windows 8 and find this shade problem on the right bottom corner. Can anyone please explain why this happening.

*i.imgur.com/Ji3sxEH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IkIMoNS.jpg

For better view please open the below links [links of the above image] and see it in full screen

*imgur.com/Ji3sxEH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IkIMoNS.jpg


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

I can't see any shading problem. Have you tried changing the wallpaper??

Shiva


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

@amjath :
I too think its the wallpaper, but if you dont think so, try Doing this : 

1. take a screenshot with all windows minimized
2. open that screenshot so that the image does not get to the affected area..

if the image shows fine(different than the original monitor view), then its hardware problem (a nearby magnet can do this very easily) if the image doesn't show fine, then its the wallpaper making all that fuss buddy..

write in again updating the status of the problem


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2013)

In my last post I posted 2 links of the same


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

^^ i find no issue with those..
and if you do find some issue, do what i said..
and take a screenshot of the image NOT taking the affected area..



just thinking : are you trolling ??


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ i find no issue with those..
> and if you do find some issue, do what i said..
> and take a screenshot of the image NOT taking the affected area..
> 
> ...



No no not trolling. Ll take a video and post them


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

no video..
just a pic will suffice and no need of posting it here.. open it in your pc (so that it doesnot overlap the affected region and then take a screenshot and post it here..


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2013)

^ images don't show the shading issues

*i.imgur.com/CQEJhr0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lS9rkSe.jpg


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2013)

Take my advice and change the wallpaper to something simple and post it here.a blank white wallpaper will be good.

Shiva


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2013)

^ shading issue with white background did not occur

ll change some other wallpaper and post in case of issues


----------

